
Show HN: Creating Pre-Launch Buzz - flokii
Hi family,<p>We&#x27;re the folks behind share.link (<a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;share.link" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;share.link</a>). We&#x27;ve been breaking our heads over creating the perfect pre-launch page to generate some buzz.<p>Apart from getting people curious about our product through information alone we decided to add some incentives: Anyone signing up now will get invited to join the beta once it&#x27;s released (next 2-3 weeks), also they will be able to claim a username right away.<p>Please check it out and let us know what you think. Is there anything that we could improve?<p>Oh, and try to find the Easter egg.<p>Thanks!
======
gus_massa
Is it just another URL shortener?

Also, from
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

> _If your work isn 't ready for people to try out yet, please don't do a Show
> HN. Once it's ready, come back and do it then. _

~~~
flokii
Hi. It's not a URL shortener.

